# First pastrami from eye of round



## oggg (Jan 22, 2015)

1/21/15 
Eye of round, sliced in half. Pops brine with 0.5c salt. 21d infrequent turning. Double ziplock. 













image.jpg



__ oggg
__ Jan 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ oggg
__ Jan 22, 2015





Meat smells. Ugly gray areas where meat was tallest during storage. Fry test is a little salty and tastes nasty. Water soak 2h. Used coffee grinder and small batches to coarsely grind pepper and coriander. Added some garlic/onion powder. Rubbed well and frig 14h. 
t=0. 230F with hickory bare chunks. Water pan 1" from top. No juice collector. 38IT
2.5h: add more wood. 135 IT. 
4.5h: add more wood. Stall at 140 IT. 
5h: flare up to 256F. Still stalled. Water pan half empty. Refilled water pan. Panicked and increased PID 250F. 
7h: getting out of stall
7.5h: 153 IT. Lowered to 230F
8h45: temp probe 156-158, pulled. Rested, rechecked 160. Pyrex lidded, frig overnight

Sliced equally well with cleaver or chefs knife. Tastes amazingly great. Tender, but not melt in your mouth tender. Wifey loved it. We had it on toasted bread with mayo.


----------



## oggg (Jan 22, 2015)

image.jpg



__ oggg
__ Jan 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ oggg
__ Jan 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ oggg
__ Jan 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ oggg
__ Jan 22, 2015


----------



## earthquake5683 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll have to admit that it looks really good.  The cured but uncook version didn't look appealing at all.  Good job!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks very tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oggg (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah, I was afraid I cured it poorly, because it looked bad, didn't smell great. The fry test piece had my stomach roiling in fear. I was worried pops brine didn't have enough spices or bay leaves or other junk, but the inside meat is just delicious. Thanks pops


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks great, good job, Now where is my sample ?

Gary


----------

